# Work Permit in Germany?



## bacholor (Jun 26, 2014)

Hello There,

I done MBA Banking & Finance (Equivalent to International Graduate) course from my country (Pakistan).

I am looking for 5 years work permit of some company with a job. Do you know any solicitors or any company who can grant me such sort of work permit. Which website or law firm could help me in this regard.

Thanx


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

If you have a job offer, the employer will be able to help you apply for the work permit.
If you don't have a job offer yet, apply for jobs first - or apply for a job seeker visa.
You don't need a solicitor for all this!


----------



## bacholor (Jun 26, 2014)

Thnx Beppi for your response....!!!What is Job Seeker Visa? Can I check the required documents for that visa in some website or link? As I am from Pakistan Am I eligible to get that visa? Kindly suggest me some sources where I can get batter knowledge and understanding. Thanx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It seems that you are working your way through all the European countries with the same questions. Do you actually speak any of the languages of these countries?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

The German embassy in your country can tell you more about available visas, eligibility and application process.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Here you go!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

bacholor said:


> Thnx Beppi for your response....!!!What is Job Seeker Visa? Can I check the required documents for that visa in some website or link? As I am from Pakistan Am I eligible to get that visa? Kindly suggest me some sources where I can get batter knowledge and understanding. Thanx


As far as I know, the Jobseeker visa is not available in Pakistan (but do ask your nearest Embassy or Consulate) and in general, the Jobseeker visa is more geared towards IT and engineering professions.

I think it will be quite difficult to get sponsored out of Pakistan for a job in banking/finance.

One way would be to do some post graduate studies in Germany, then go for a post study work permit and (if you find a qualified job) then long term residence permit. Not an easy or quick fix and you will need to actually attend university, study and complete your degree.


----------



## bacholor (Jun 26, 2014)

Thank you all and especially ALKB for your suggested way. At least I got some idea what I could possibly do. Sorry guys you are right that I post the same post in Italy, France and Spain Forum as well. When I take decision about the country for residence then I will learn its language and its lifestyle as well . It is kind of future planning. Well thank you so much all of my sweet forum fellows.


----------



## enlighten.life (May 11, 2014)

Veronica said:


> It seems that you are working your way through all the European countries with the same questions. Do you actually speak any of the languages of these countries?


Hello,

can u guide me/help me/ assist me to find out jobs realting Civil/Construction/Geotechnical Engineering jobs anywhere in Scheghen area or Europe.

I have applied for geman job seeker visa and m awaiting response from embassy.

but meanwhile i want to try for looking jobs in the area....


I need any piece of information u can give me regarding the same....\

Thank you in anticiaption


----------

